# Faucet Base very Stiff turning side to side



## sdupp (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a Kohler single handle, single whole kitchen faucet with pull out sprayer.  Lately its gotten very stiff when turning the base side to side.  What typically causes this and what should I try first to fix the problem?  



TIA   Stan Dupp


----------



## nealtw (Nov 22, 2012)

Had this with a cheaper brand, took it apart to find it was kinda corroded like a battery and full of green stuff between the two parts.
I took it apart and cleaned it up and it was fine for a couple weeks and then it was worse until I change it out.


----------



## itiswhatitis1 (Nov 23, 2012)

nealtw said:
			
		

> Had this with a cheaper brand, took it apart to find it was kinda corroded like a battery and full of green stuff between the two parts.
> I took it apart and cleaned it up and it was fine for a couple weeks and then it was worse until I change it out.



Don't worry about why it corroded just change it out and forget about it until it happens to the new one. Then when that one is corroded change that one. You on it all right. Jack of all trades master of none.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 26, 2012)

Pehaps you could tell us what the problem might be and how best to deal with it.


----------



## sdupp (Dec 6, 2012)

itiswhatitis1 said:


> Don't worry about why it corroded just change it out and forget about it until it happens to the new one. Then when that one is corroded change that one. You on it all right. Jack of all trades master of none.



Huh?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 6, 2012)

http://www.doityourself.com/forum/t...ohler-faucet-hub-sticks-body-hard-swivel.html


----------



## kok328 (Dec 6, 2012)

Isn't a Kohler faucet guaranteed for life?


----------



## itiswhatitis1 (Dec 6, 2012)

sdupp said:
			
		

> Huh?



Confused  about what?


----------



## sdupp (Dec 8, 2012)

nealtw said:


> http://www.doityourself.com/forum/toilets-sinks-showers-tubs-garbage-disposals/363643-kohler-faucet-hub-sticks-body-hard-swivel.html



Thanks for the link.

Kohler is sending me out a new faucet..


----------



## sdupp (Dec 15, 2012)

itiswhatitis1 said:


> Confused  about what?



If you don't have anything constructive to add to the conversation, I'm confused why you post replies.....


----------

